# hairless ratty pictures



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

care to share your hairless ratty pictures?


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

noone wants to share cute hairless ratty pics?


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

It's so late, lol. But I guess I can show off Gadget some more. 



























I took some more earlier tonight, just haven't sent them from my phone to the computer yet.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

View attachment 160554

View attachment 160562

Here's a couple of my hairless pups


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Gadget is so adorable!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay, took the group pics earlier. I gave them treats with the clicker, and they all stayed in my lap. (Also, I'm wearing shorts, I swear. They just look super short in this pic)


















And one from awhile ago that I just never posted:


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i really love the one of gadget sitting on your shoulder and that patchwork one is soo cute!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

kksrats said:


> Gadget is so adorable!


Thanks! She's really progressing too! Today she started coming to the bars when I walked by the cage! It sounds so common, but for a timid rat, it was amazing.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

View attachment 160570

This is my little girl that refuses to lose her hair. All of her sisters are completely naked now.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

How do you keep gadget so clean? She looks so soft and clean that I just want to cover her in kisses.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Aeyna said:


> Okay, took the group pics earlier. I gave them treats with the clicker, and they all stayed in my lap. (Also, I'm wearing shorts, I swear. They just look super short in this pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do your three that have similar markings and color look the same everywhere, or is it just from the top? They look like triplets! And Gadget is the one oddball, but still very cute  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I love the baby pics! 

She gets an olive oil bath once a week and then I clean her eyes every few days. I like to think I keep her clean with kisses. She is super soft, but man her nails are the sharpest little needles. She was climbing all over me tonight, so I have a feeling I'll find tons of tiny scratches all over myself tomorrow.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Haha! I'm always covered in scratches. People must wonder what I do in my spare time lol I will have to keep the olive oil in mind since I plan on keeping one of the little hairless girls and her rex sister.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> Do your three that have similar markings and color look the same everywhere, or is it just from the top? They look like triplets! And Gadget is the one oddball, but still very cute
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well I'm 95% sure that Olivia (grey) and Penny (black) are sisters. Raichu (agouti) isn't related, but is from the same breeder who supplies all of PetSmart's rats. I can easily tell Penny and Raichu apart if I can see their tails. Raichu's tail is mostly black. Olivia is so light she's easy to spot. But they do all match. I'm hoping to get different patterns on the babies we rescue.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i'm so loving thease pics! i'm gonna get some more of critter today i think hairless is my favorite type(as far as looks )


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm obsessed with gadget haha cutest rat! (Except for mines of course but what momma doesn't think her rats are the cutest... So this is a huuuuuge compliment )


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ohhhhhhhh I just seen critter aswell! Why are y'all rats so dang beautiful! Wish I had a hairless bubba, I'm obsessed with them if you can't tell already hehe!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Haha! Are hairless rats uncommon where you are Bronte18?


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

got some pics of critter sorry cor pellets she dosent like the camera


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

darkiss4428 said:


> got some pics of critter sorry cor pellets she dosent like the camera


OMG those ears tho!!! Just adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

They ears on critter I agree! Such amazing pictures  and kksrats yes! I've never seen a hairless rat in real life, I've searched and searched here with no luck, I think they are so cool!!


----------



## Little Bit (Jul 25, 2014)

I've only ever seen one in my area, if it hadn't been a girl I totally would have adopted!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

critter is one of 3 i've seen in this area the pet shop had a litter her mom was a p.e.w dumbo her father was a blue berkshire dumbo and 3 random hairless they shop hadn't had any hairless in 3-4 years so i was REALLY lucky to get her i snaged her up at 5 weeks and the shop owner got her two brothers


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

They are all so cute. I love hairless animals. I still love critter's name. I think it is my favorite rat name so far.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

kksrats said:


> View attachment 160570
> This is my little girl that refuses to lose her hair. All of her sisters are completely naked now.


 that has to be one of the cutest rats I have ever seen! I love her!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

thanks ^__^ she is a handfull and NEVER runs out of energy she can free range romp and tussle all day and still be bouncing off the cage walls and normally runns in her saucer for at leash 4-5 hours after being put up i think she only sleeps like a houre a day or something cause i always hear her saucer going when she is up (Even when i'm tryign to sleep) and she free ranges 12 houres at a time i only see her stop to rest for a minute or two and close her eyes then she back on track again i even have wheels and saucers in my living room so she can run on them during free range


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Hairless ratties are so adorable! Haven't seen any locally or I would have scooped them right up.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

gotchea said:


> that has to be one of the cutest rats I have ever seen! I love her!


Hehe, thank you. I'm curious to see whether she loses the wispy fur or not. It was quite an interesting litter with the rex and then recessive hairless genes from both parents.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i think even if the falls under patchwork there cute too


----------



## littl3red (Aug 7, 2014)

Here's my Tetra (and I!)

I'm pretty sure she would be champagne like her sister, if she had fur. cx


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

littl3red said:


> Here's my Tetra (and I!)I'm pretty sure she would be champagne like her sister, if she had fur. cx


such cuteness!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

View attachment 161722
View attachment 161730
View attachment 161738

A little more cuteness for you guys


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

oh i love the hooded hairless!!!!!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

oh i love the hooded hairless!!!!!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Isn't he a cutie? And I actually get to keep him since the girl who had originally claimed him fell in love with the little fuzzbutt that I posted earlier. I think she'd probably take all of my rats from me if I let her >.> lol


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

lol, that's cause there so cute!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

kksrats said:


> Isn't he a cutie? And I actually get to keep him since the girl who had originally claimed him fell in love with the little fuzzbutt that I posted earlier. I think she'd probably take all of my rats from me if I let her >.> lol


 if I lived near you I would probably be that girl! That and if my dad wasn't my landlord and told me to stop bringing home animals haha I might move out of the house and into a shed for those faces though! You have thee most adorable rats.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

lol i have problems keeping mine at just 10 i love them and always want everyone i see


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's a pic of my boy Snape. I will post pics of my dumbo hairless Dumbledore when I get home I just don't have any on this phone yet lol


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

ooooo he is cute! he looks like a siamese


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you  yes I think so too his brother Dumbledore is the same way but only difference is he's a dumbo


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i love all thease pics!


----------



## ineswilliam.en (9 mo ago)

Hairless Bear’s name is Dolores.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Dahmer


----------

